# Christina's Reds (PICS)



## christinaland128 (May 25, 2015)

Just sharing a few pics my reds. They've got so much personality, I really enjoy watching them, I need to stop actually because I'm not getting any work done! 

My yellow guy is Dr. Bubbles, he likes to come out of his hide when I clean the slate to see if I have food. He loves snapdragons, those are his favorite. He figured out that when he plows the whole plant down he can reach the blossoms. 

Professor Sweet Potato is my red head. She loves to dig for worms and pill bugs. She's very shy and not quick to come out unless she sees something wiggle or crawl. She has figured out that when I move her terra cotta dish, she can attack pill bugs! 

They are both 16 months old, and just hit a pound.


----------



## gingerbee (May 25, 2015)

Very pretty!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 25, 2015)

They are absolutely beautiful REDFOOTS!!!


----------



## christinaland128 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 25, 2015)

They look perfect


----------



## Lexiii (May 26, 2015)

Gorgeous! 

Professor Sweet Potato, LOL!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2015)

Looking good ......


----------



## kathyth (May 26, 2015)

They're gorgeous and their names crack me up! So cute!
Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Merrick (May 27, 2015)

What cute little torts!!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 26, 2015)

Since my reds are over a year now and roughly 6" in length, I've become more comfortable with them roaming outside. I'm nearly done with their outdoor enclosure. 

Now that they're outside more, I'm noticing a new behavior. When they're put back I their indoor enclosure they occasionally walk to the end of the bin and look up at me like "momma take us outside!" or even scratch along the side. 

Here are some recent pics. 







It was funny, I kept catching my redhead Potato wandering over to the wood chips and didn't understand what was so appealing, well upon zooming in on the pic, I noticed a couple pill bugs by her feet!  She was hunting!


----------



## gingerbee (Jun 26, 2015)

They look very nice!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 26, 2015)

Sweet.....!


----------



## MPRC (Jun 26, 2015)

So adorable! I feel like I need to start stuffing my little one full of food. The lady I got her from says she is a year and a half and shes only 3-1/2 inches and 6oz.


----------



## Emmykitty111 (Jun 28, 2015)

What beautiful little ones! Very cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 14, 2015)

As the months go by I'm discovering my little redhead Potato is getting more marbeling. Very nice! 

Isn't marbeling more of a cherryhead characteristic? I was told she/he was a Redfoot. Not that it matters just curious.



The guy on he right is my yellow guy Bubbles.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 14, 2015)

Well they certainly are cute!! ;D


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 15, 2015)

Your torts are too cute


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just upgraded the enclosure and they seem to have settled in nicely. I placed their old hide in there to help them transition so there was still something familiar.

Bubbles, my yellow gal, did just fine moving into her new home. Potato however, his for a couple days and when he did come out, his head was half in his shell. I could sense his irritability.

But thankfully, after a few days, he has adjusted very well.

I'm simply amazed at how well this enclosure holds heat and humidity! Thanks @Elohi for letting me steal this idea! LOL

I still need to add something to the top of the crate. Debating on real grass or maybe faux. I would have to keep a very close eye on them to make sure they don't eat it.

I've added textured tiles to the bottom of their big paint pan soak tub to provide some texture to grab onto. I'm not too worried about flipping, there is always someone home to keep an eye on them.

Anyway, here are some shots...


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 23, 2016)

the plastic planter hide..


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 23, 2016)

A

sprouts!


----------



## Meeelinda (Feb 23, 2016)

It looks nice!! I looks nice and roomy for two tortoise. What kind of plants do you have in there? I'm thinking of planting grass in mine enclosure. @christinaland128


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wheat grass is very easy to grow, yes you should try it. Right now I've got a large Dracaena plant and I forget the name of the other one that's resembles a purple hosta. I looked it up on The Tortoise Table to make sure it was safe.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 24, 2016)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> Just upgraded the enclosure and they seem to have settled in nicely. I placed their old hide in there to help them transition so there was still something familiar.
> 
> Bubbles, my yellow gal, did just fine moving into her new home. Potato however, his for a couple days and when he did come out, his head was half in his shell. I could sense his irritability.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I may need to borrow some of these ideas too!  I never thought to use a paint tray as a water dish for soaking. Is that a tent or just some plastic you have over the top? Our house gets so dry that this just may be the best way to trap some humidity when we rebuild/expand our Russian's enclosure. The heat from the lights won't melt the plastic though? Also, did you need to seal the enclosure with Drylok or anything? I really like what you've done! Also, Potato is a super cute name for a tort.


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 25, 2016)

@Oxalis the enclosure is a "Lifetime Raised Garden Bed" that I purchased from Amazon for $120. 

It's 4X4 and super, I mean, ridiculously easy to assemble. It came with the clear vinyl tent top. The bulbs I've been monitoring closely and if positioned properly don't heat the vinyl top. 

When I first assembled it, I started out with two ceramic heat emitters and two power suns, because the temps in Michigan have been in the teens. But I was super impressed to discover, I only needed ONE CHE bulb at night to keep the enclosure between 75 and 79°.

The same thing occurred in the daytime, I only needed one power sun bulb to warm the enclosure. 

The tent holds in humidity so well that I have to actually turn down the humidifier!


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (Feb 25, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> Wheat grass is very easy to grow, yes you should try it. Right now I've got a large Dracaena plant and I forget the name of the other one that's resembles a purple hosta. I looked it up on The Tortoise Table to make sure it was safe.


That other plant is Maranta, from american tropics, loves it warm and humid, sounds like perfect choice for reptile closed chamber


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 25, 2016)

That's what I thought, but I've had a red one in the past, this one is purply.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 26, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> @Oxalis the enclosure is a "Lifetime Raised Garden Bed" that I purchased from Amazon for $120.
> 
> It's 4X4 and super, I mean, ridiculously easy to assemble. It came with the clear vinyl tent top. The bulbs I've been monitoring closely and if positioned properly don't heat the vinyl top.
> 
> ...


Wow, nicely done!  I love it! Thanks for the info -- I really think this is a great idea! I can't wait to work on our Russian enclosure, but the fish tank is currently in the space so we're just playing the waiting game...


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 2, 2016)

I got FLASHED today! I knew he was a boy!  (my Brazilian, Potato).


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 2, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> I got FLASHED today! I knew he was a boy!  (my Brazilian, Potato).
> View attachment 166600


Haha, "So, honey, how was your day?" XD


----------



## Pearly (Mar 3, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> I got FLASHED today! I knew he was a boy!  (my Brazilian, Potato).
> View attachment 166600


Too funny!!!! How old is he? I'd like to be prepared for the shock


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 4, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Too funny!!!! How old is he? I'd like to be prepared for the shock


He's only 2! But I started noticing his plastron was becoming concave at around 1.5 yrs. The funny thing is, WHILE he was soaking, my 13 yr old son said, "when will we be able to tell if they are boys or girls?" Then moments later, TADAAAH! Lol!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 4, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> He's only 2! But I started noticing his plastron was becoming concave at around 1.5 yrs. The funny thing is, WHILE he was soaking, my 13 yr old son said, "when will we be able to tell if they are boys or girls?" Then moments later, TADAAAH! Lol!


Hilarious!!


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 5, 2016)

Just posting some pics of my girl, she sure is beautiful.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 5, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> Just posting some pics of my girl, she sure is beautiful.
> View attachment 166865
> View attachment 166866


Goodness! She is gorgeous! Look at that face! Totally kissable!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 5, 2016)

christinaland128 said:


> Just posting some pics of my girl, she sure is beautiful.
> View attachment 166865
> View attachment 166866


She looks like she's plotting something!! XD


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just a few new pictures! These guys are approaching 8" and almost 3 lbs. they're using their weight to demolish everything pretty in their indoor enclosure. Haha! Getting along very well. 

Loving the different personalities. Potato (Red) likes to dig in the garden for worms. He's not a big fan of chin rubs. My yellow boy Bubbles loves getting his chin rubbed. He likes greens a lot, nettle and hibiscus are his favorite. He will sit nicely on my lap for a while.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 6, 2016)

Very pretty torts! Was he/she trying to bite off your finger?


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Very pretty torts! Was he/she trying to bite off your finger?


Haha! Yes! I barely ever wear polish because I'm not entirely girly. But when I did, that's who noticed. LOL


----------



## girlfriday89 (Jul 9, 2016)

What cuties!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 9, 2016)

They have beautiful bold coloring !


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 6, 2018)

Haven’t posted in a while!

my boys are growing well, 5 and 6 lbs @ 4 years old. I’m really enjoying watching them mature. They are humorously destructive! Such a difference between hatchlings and juvies![emoji23][emoji30]


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi all, I’ve been pretty inactive on her for a bit but all is well. My boy’s are 6 years old now and nothing but trouble makers.??‍?

I’m looking forward the the weather warming up so I can work on their outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 15, 2020)

christinaland128 said:


> Hi all, I’ve been pretty inactive on her for a bit but all is well. My boy’s are 6 years old now and nothing but trouble makers.??‍?
> 
> I’m looking forward the the weather warming up so I can work on their outdoor enclosure.


Very cute!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice! You've got some beauties! @christinaland128 are you the one who runs the one Redfoot group on Facebook? I think it's Redfoot Tortoise Fanatics?


----------



## aholdshoe (Apr 15, 2020)

Love love love all of this! You are such a good tort momma!! ?


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 25, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! You've got some beauties! @christinaland128 are you the one who runs the one Redfoot group on Facebook? I think it's Redfoot Tortoise Fanatics?


Yes it was actually passed on to me. I was reluctant to manage the page but although I’m no expert on Redfoot care, I do understand how to moderate and civilize a random large group of people quite well.??‍?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 25, 2020)

christinaland128 said:


> Yes it was actually passed on to me. I was reluctant to manage the page but although I’m no expert on Redfoot care, I do understand how to moderate and civilize a random large group of people quite well.??‍?


I have my FB deactivated but when I was using it I loved that group. Your group and one other are the only legit ones not giving out ridiculous info, and run by the same cuckoos. I often think about reactivating my FB just to share photos there lol.


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you! I’m only sometimes cuckoo.??


----------



## christinaland128 (May 25, 2020)

How cute are these boys????


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 31, 2021)

@tortadise what would you say is the locality of my boy Bubbles?


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 31, 2021)

Bubble’s booty. Forgot this pic..


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 3, 2021)

christinaland128 said:


> @tortadise what would you say is the locality of my boy Bubbles?


Wow, redfoots are just too adorable! ?


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 4, 2021)

christinaland128 said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/attachments/b10da7fa-9555-481a-b3d6-99cdc7185d19-jpeg.316809/


This one does really belong in a frame.


----------

